# Needs a Teacher of English in Bali



## Yelena (May 15, 2010)

Hi everybody! I'm going to Bali from 20DEC to 01FEB for two months(first place will be Kuta). I want to take advantage of leisure time in Bali to improve my english so I search a Teacher (Britain or USA expat). will be glad any help!  Yelena


----------



## herlin (May 2, 2013)

yeah that possibly. i have a lots of british friends in bali who can help you 




Yelena said:


> Hi everybody! I'm going to Bali from 20DEC to 01FEB for two months(first place will be Kuta). I want to take advantage of leisure time in Bali to improve my english so I search a Teacher (Britain or USA expat). will be glad any help!  Yelena


----------

